# Zoo Leipzig



## goooner (Dec 13, 2016)

Went on a tour of east germany last week. Saw lots of cool stuff, but the zoo was definitely one of the highlights. Definitely one of the best I've been to, period. The relatively new Godwanaland biotope is really cool. I will post some pics in this thread as a I get around to editing them. 

I wanted to test my new 150-600 G2, but it was cold (-4°C, cloudy and dark). So all of these shots were taken with the 70-200). Still carried the big lens the whole day in my backpack though. Lets start with a couple of young chimps. 
#1



 
#2


 
#3


 

These were all indoor, with relative bad light. The ISO was around 5000 iirc, but the exif data should still be in the files. As always, C&C more than welcome.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 13, 2016)

Beautiful set.  Love the expressions - first rate stuff!


----------



## goooner (Dec 13, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Beautiful set.  Love the expressions - first rate stuff!


Thanks mate. Next up will be a 2 day old gorilla baby, mostly sleeping though


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 13, 2016)

Great shots.  What a cutie!


----------



## goooner (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Rick50 (Dec 13, 2016)

Good work, The Chimps look great!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Dec 13, 2016)

Nice shots


----------



## goooner (Dec 13, 2016)

Rick50 said:


> Good work, The Chimps look great!





ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice shots


Thank you


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 13, 2016)

Great shot.
Love the personality in them.


----------



## goooner (Dec 13, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> Great shot.
> Love the personality in them.


Thank you.


----------



## goooner (Dec 13, 2016)

Here is the next batch, as promised, the baby gorilla. We had the trip to the zoo planned for weeks, and as we arrived in Leipzig we heard that the they have a 'fresh' baby-2 days old. The mother accepted it, and was caring for it, carrying it close to her breast, and making it difficult for us to take photos. There are 3 more gorillas in the pen, the boss, a youngster, and his mother, and then the new born and his mother.

Was great to see this big fearsome silver back play with the youngster.
#4




#5



#6


 
*Edit, warmed them up a bit, and tried to get the colour correct, probably went too far, the lighting was tricky, and my monitor is not calibrated.


----------



## CarlosFrazao (Dec 13, 2016)

nice dude really like the mamma pics


----------



## goooner (Dec 14, 2016)

CarlosFrazao said:


> nice dude really like the mamma pics


Thanks


----------



## goooner (Dec 14, 2016)

gk fotografie said:


> This is a very nice series, but you really must take care of the colors.
> It's not really great to edit a jpeg, but I hope you'll see what I mean.
> In this photo I also cropped top/bottom and added some more space on the right (clone tool), but that's just my idea.
> Success!


Thank you, yes you are right, I should have checked my WB etc. The mixed lighting makes it tricky, but I will correct them in the next couple of days.


----------



## goooner (Dec 15, 2016)

So to continue with the rest of the Gorilla group, the boss, and another female still nursing a young one.
#7


 
#8


 
#9


 
#10


----------



## baturn (Dec 15, 2016)

Great stuff all!


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 15, 2016)

Fantastic. Excellent composition in #3. Beautiful.

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 15, 2016)

Very nice set.


----------



## goooner (Dec 16, 2016)

baturn said:


> Great stuff all!





jcdeboever said:


> Fantastic. Excellent composition in #3. Beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app





DarkShadow said:


> Very nice set.



Thank you.


----------



## goooner (Dec 19, 2016)

Continuing in the great ape enclosure, here are some Urang Utans from Sumatra...

#11 The boss chilling after feeding time



 

#12


 

#13


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 19, 2016)

Keep posting them, these are great!


----------



## goooner (Dec 19, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> Keep posting them, these are great!


Will do, still have quite a few to edit. Might even have a fish or 2 in there for you


----------



## goooner (Dec 20, 2016)

A few reptiles next, think its called a stumpnose croc, a young Komodo dragon, and some green lizard/iguana...
#14




#15




#16


----------



## goooner (Dec 27, 2016)

So after seeing Robbins's great aquarium shots I played around with a few tat came out okayish. Not sure about the species. All shot with the Tammy 70-200, exif data should be intact. 
#17


 

#18


 

#19


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 27, 2016)

Sweet..love the last one in particular.  The colors are brilliant!


----------



## goooner (Dec 27, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Sweet..love the last one in particular.  The colors are brilliant!


Thanks, would have loved to get the tip of his mouth sharp as well, but beggars can't be choosers, I suppose.


----------

